# Old Ruskie



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Quick and crap first shot of the old Ruskie I just bought, its a commemorative of the 1957 Antarctic expidition, I dont know if that dates it to then but Im assuming so, its my first vintage watch and I like it because its so big, 45mm so I will wear it









Im assuming its a pocket watch conversion and it already came on a RLT Fleiger









I will be putting it on a RLT bund to make it look less 'under strapped'

I am also on the lookout for a bigger Onion crown.

Ill take some 'in focus' shots later









The movement has 18 KAMHEN 3602 SU 814925 on it.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

looking at it now you can see where the original subdial was and the redial is a smaller one with a smaller hand.

great looking movement and with an onion crown it would be the cherry on the cake


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good one Jason









Roll on Sunday


----------

